

Space Highway – the Interplanetary Transport Network - littlesparkvt
http://spaceindustrynews.com/space-highway-the-interplanetary-transport-network/

======
michaelpinto
Does anyone want to fund a startup called Gate Corporation?
[http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/3067/what-is-the-
st...](http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/3067/what-is-the-story-behind-
the-warp-gates-in-cowboy-bebop)

